# Sticky  TT Owners Club Membership Options...



## Nem

In addition to the wealth of knowledge found here on the TT Forum, the TT Owners Club provides you with the next level of the TT experience should you wish to explore it.

On purchasing our _*TT Owners Club Membership*_ you will get:


A membership pack containing:


a personalised letter of introduction

a personalised full size "TT design" membership card

the current printed issue of the club magazine, absoluTTe

1 x vinyl window badges

1 x contemporary TTOC car badge

10 A7 sized TTOC windscreen flyers


2 issues of the club magazine, absoluTTe, one in June the other in December

access to all back issues of absoluTTe in digital format on the Members Forum

exclusive access to TTOC Members Only stands at major events

usage of all the discounts and offers provided by our supplier partners

access to our own exclusive Members Forum, http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members

help and support from Dr absoluTTe and our own Regional Rep network

TTOC Membership is priced at £25 for the first year, and £20 to renew for each subsequent year.

Please see here to purchase this membership package: Premium Member (New)

I look forward to welcoming you to the TT Owners Club in the near future!

Nick


----------



## Sally Woolacott

Hi Nick,
Do I understand from this that the membership I hold at the moment does NOT allow me a place on the TTOC stand at meetings?
Sally


----------



## Nem

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi Nick,
> Do I understand from this that the membership I hold at the moment does NOT allow me a place on the TTOC stand at meetings?
> Sally


Hi Sally.

You are already a paying "Premium" level member, so you are certainly welcome to join in with any TTOC event / stand.

We're just trying to make clear boundaries between our club membership levels and forum membership.

Nick


----------



## Sally Woolacott

Thanks Nick, most helpful. See you soon. Sally


Nem said:


> Sally Woolacott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nick,
> Do I understand from this that the membership I hold at the moment does NOT allow me a place on the TTOC stand at meetings?
> Sally
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sally.
> 
> You are already a paying "Premium" level member, so you are certainly welcome to join in with any TTOC event / stand.
> 
> We're just trying to make clear boundaries between our club membership levels and forum membership.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...


----------



## Gazzer

just signed up nick...................dont cringe lol


----------



## Wallsendmag

gazzer1964 said:


> just signed up nick...................dont cringe lol


You sure ?


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just signed up nick...................dont cringe lol
> 
> 
> 
> You sure ?
Click to expand...

bank route.........35 sent


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome to the fold Gaz


----------



## S&amp;S

just signed up as a web member, any idea when i will get a membership number? just worrying as im going to need it when i reinsure the car today.

maybe i should have done this sooner


----------



## A3DFU

S&S said:


> just signed up as a web member, any idea when i will get a membership number? just worrying as im going to need it when i reinsure the car today.
> 
> maybe i should have done this sooner


Get in touch with Andrew aka wallsendmag


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

S&S said:


> just signed up as a web member, any idea when i will get a membership number? just worrying as im going to need it when i reinsure the car today.
> 
> maybe i should have done this sooner


Check your email :wink:


----------



## neil4566

Nem,

Not aure if you are the Gent to help with this but I need to change the address to which my TTOC mag gets sent?

my number is 01949, Neil James taylor and Ive been a member since Sep 2010.

My old address was *****

My new address is

***
Thanks very much,

Neil


----------



## A3DFU

neil4566 said:


> Nem,
> 
> Not aure if you are the Gent to help with this but I need to change the address to which my TTOC mag gets sent?
> 
> my number is 01949, Neil James taylor and Ive been a member since Sep 2010.
> 
> My old address was ***
> 
> My new address is
> 
> ***
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil,

please fw your new address to Andrew aka wallsendmag


----------



## Wallsendmag

All updated :wink:


----------



## mikesimbo

Finally joined the TTOC after 1 and a half years of owning. Woops...lazy...sorry! But all better now! 

Mike.


----------



## A3DFU

welcome Mike


----------



## Gazzer

as a ttoc paid up member it is ok for me to bring the van if thats all i have that day?


----------



## A3DFU

Are you talking EvenTT11 Gaz?
Of course you could bring your van but you wouldn't be able to park amongst the TTs :?


----------



## Brendanb86

Just signed up  How do I get one of these fancy club member banners for my sig?!

Cheers!


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the club 



T3RBO said:


> Once you have your membership number follow the signature rules below for displaying your number and you will be included in the TTOC group on the next sweep
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers mate


----------



## A3DFU

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have your membership number follow the signature rules below for displaying your number and you will be included in the TTOC group on the next sweep
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=158721
Click to expand...

And welcome to moderator status 8)


----------



## graham-wadsworth

I'm thinking about joining the tt owners club. was just wondering what events are on in the year that i can attend. and what advantages would i have because i am a member?


----------



## Cheeky

Just joined as a premium member - and yes it was about time :roll:


----------



## foxylady1

Dear Nick

I have just signed up for the 12 months Web Membership. Does this allow me to have access to the Market Place and will I be able to contact members privately.

Many Thanks

Foxylady


----------



## T3RBO

Yes... once you received your pack through follow the below instructions for displaying your number

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## dpblackpool

Nem said:


> The Web Membership Level costs £10 per year, there are currently no multiple year discounts available.
> 
> Please see here to purchase this membership package: Web Member (New)
> 
> Whichever option you choose I look forward to welcoming you to the TT Owners Club in the near future!
> 
> Nick


Web membership coming up t £15 for me when I click the link :?


----------



## davelincs

dpblackpool said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Web Membership Level costs £10 per year, there are currently no multiple year discounts available.
> 
> Please see here to purchase this membership package: Web Member (New)
> 
> Whichever option you choose I look forward to welcoming you to the TT Owners Club in the near future!
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Web membership coming up t £15 for me when I click the link :?
Click to expand...

have alook here viewtopic.php?f=29&t=221310
Read the first post from nem


----------



## foxylady1

Hi Nem

I am a member of TTOC and I am unable to find the market place. What am I doing wrong?

Foxylady


----------



## Wallsendmag

foxylady1 said:


> Hi Nem
> 
> I am a member of TTOC and I am unable to find the market place. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Foxylady


You need to add your TTOC banner into your signature and then wait to be added into the TTOC group. The details are in your welcome letter


----------



## foxylady1

NEM

I am a web member and I am unable to access the Market Place, can you assist.

Many Thanks

Foxylady1 :x


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Hi Nick,

I am a web member, and really like the PDF newsletter. Only problem is that it is "cut-down" version of the AbsoluTTe mag.

Has anyone considered offering a PDF of the FULL mag?

I would certainly be interested in paying an extra fee in order to upgrade to a FULL PDF of AbsoluTTe. (they would really look good on my iPad).

Furthermore, you could also offer bundles of back catalogues in PDF form as an optional extra from the TTOC site


----------



## Nem

We have considered it, many times, but it's not actually something we are looking at offering.

The big problem is the cost of the magazine design and printing. If we drop much below the current membership numbers for the Premium Members it will make the printing of the magazine too expensive for the few who want it. So if we did offer a downloadable full magazine we would still have to pay the same design costs to get it ready, but it would then balance on how many people who did have the printed magazine would switch to the pdf version. If it was more than a few people we would then have to stop printing the magazine altogether.

Out of interest, how much more on top of the current web membership price would you pay to have the full magazine in pdf? The only other option we have considered is to offer the pdf of the full magazine in addition to receiving a printed copy. So you would pay to become a Premium member as normal, but we would start to offer the pdf as an additional benefit for those members.

Last problem is security, it will only take a couple of people on the forum to get the pdf and then as soon as requests on the forum start for certain issues, people will be sending PM's with links sharing the files anyway.


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Nem said:


> We have considered it, many times, but it's not actually something we are looking at offering.
> 
> The big problem is the cost of the magazine design and printing. If we drop much below the current membership numbers for the Premium Members it will make the printing of the magazine too expensive for the few who want it. So if we did offer a downloadable full magazine we would still have to pay the same design costs to get it ready, but it would then balance on how many people who did have the printed magazine would switch to the pdf version. If it was more than a few people we would then have to stop printing the magazine altogether.
> 
> Out of interest, how much more on top of the current web membership price would you pay to have the full magazine in pdf? The only other option we have considered is to offer the pdf of the full magazine in addition to receiving a printed copy. So you would pay to become a Premium member as normal, but we would start to offer the pdf as an additional benefit for those members.
> 
> Last problem is security, it will only take a couple of people on the forum to get the pdf and then as soon as requests on the forum start for certain issues, people will be sending PM's with links sharing the files anyway.


That's a fair point and I totally understand the dilemma here. I would be happy to upgrade my membership to the full version in order to get the mag (in PDF form).

I realise that some policing may be required to restrict pirating, however I'm sure that this could limited with an agreement for those who sign up to this option (i would certainly not have a problem with that - it would be like stealing from a friend!). I suppose, if people were intent on re-distributing AbsoluTTe they can already do so today with a cheap scanner.

I think there is still some merit for people like myself who have only recently joined TTOC and would like to catch up on the back catelogue of absoluTTe. After all, I'm sure there is some great content in previous issues - of which I would be willing to pay for. I have previously bought and stored many hundreds of topic related magazines, (some with official binders etc) only to have them relegated to the loft - never to be seen again. A back catalogue of AbsoluTTe mags on my iPad,iPhone etc would be much more accessible (and easier to store). Plus - more revenue for the club 

Might it be worth looking at again?


----------



## Jem

Well I've read this thread and the TTOC website with interest and have just signed on with Web membership.

Nick, I look forward to receiving the membership pack. The Absolute PDF's sound exciting 

Faddy


----------



## A3DFU

Jem said:


> Well I've read this thread and the TTOC website with interest and have just signed on with Web membership.
> 
> Faddy


Welcome to the club Faddy


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jem said:


> The Absolute PDF's sound exciting
> 
> Faddy


Unfortunately not something we can offer but we do have a lot of back issues for sale in the club shop.


----------



## Jem

wallsendmag said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Absolute PDF's sound exciting
> 
> Faddy
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not something we can offer but we do have a lot of back issues for sale in the club shop.
Click to expand...

Sorry, meant the Absolute extract/newsletter.

Ignore me, it's been a long week and I was half asleep when I signed up


----------



## A3DFU

Jem said:


> I was half asleep when I signed up


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pablos

Darthhawkeye said:



> Hi Nick,
> 
> I am a web member, and really like the PDF newsletter. Only problem is that it is "cut-down" version of the AbsoluTTe mag.


Just joined as a web member and looking forward to getting the PDF. I assume the articles are the same as the printed mag, just the formatting & design is omitted, is that right?


----------



## Wallsendmag

No sorry the web newsletter is not an electronic copy of absoluTTe it has the chairmans and editors columns but has nowhere near the same amount of articles as the magazine

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## pablos

Thanks, I didn't realise that. 

As I've only put my web membership order in today, how easy would it be to change it to full membership?


----------



## pablos

^^ Order Number: 5414


----------



## Wallsendmag

As easy as clicking HERE


----------



## pablos

Sorted. Thanks.


----------



## McKenzie

Is it OK to do a premium member renewal if previously I have been a web member and looking to renew?


----------



## Wallsendmag

McKenzie said:


> Is it OK to do a premium member renewal if previously I have been a web member and looking to renew?


Sure is and there's no time like the present with our special offer


----------



## McKenzie

wallsendmag said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it OK to do a premium member renewal if previously I have been a web member and looking to renew?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is and there's no time like the present with our special offer
Click to expand...

Excellent, OK will crack on and do that today. Cheers.


----------



## christurbo

Web membership purchased - Order number 5777


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome Chris


----------



## christurbo

Thanks for having me :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

christurbo said:


> Thanks for having me :lol:


Welcome 

Where in Staffordshire are you? If you're north of Stoke/Newcastle you may want to come to my next meet which I shall post up pretty soon 8)


----------



## Gazzer

errrr think i am due for renewal?????? as had no notification via e-mail or on here.


----------



## Nem

I was going to say it will show up in your signature when it's near expiry, but then I remembered I'd not updated it.

So, I've now updated it and your sig is showing that it's time to renew


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> errrr think i am due for renewal?????? as had no notification via e-mail or on here.


You should have had a renewal email , check your junk folder :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

just renewed.....dosh should be with you asap


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> just renewed)


And even without me prompting you! I'm well impressed :-*


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> just renewed)
> 
> 
> 
> And even without me prompting you! I'm well impressed :-*
Click to expand...

would hate to think i owed dosh Dani and have you chasing me.........hmmm maybe not lol


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> just renewed)
> 
> 
> 
> And even without me prompting you! I'm well impressed :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would hate to think i owed dosh Dani and have you chasing me.........hmmm maybe not lol
Click to expand...

I think Dani would catch you very quickly Gazzer


----------



## A3DFU

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even without me prompting you! I'm well impressed :-*
> 
> 
> 
> would hate to think i owed dosh Dani and have you chasing me.........hmmm maybe not lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Dani would catch you very quickly Gazzer
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

agreed Andy...........anyhow tough you have me for another year as a member MMWWAAAHHAAAAA


----------



## A3DFU

Tomatoes, potatoes, lettuce, radishes, peppers, strawberries ,,,,, :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Tomatoes, potatoes, lettuce, radishes, peppers, strawberries ,,,,, :wink:


doing nothing this year Dani as too bloody busy with work tbh


----------



## Tonyy93

How do I add the banner just brought my membership for TTOC ?? Cheers guys


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomatoes, potatoes, lettuce, radishes, peppers, strawberries ,,,,, :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> doing nothing this year Dani as too bloody busy with work tbh
Click to expand...

   not even potatoes?


----------



## Laurie

Does web membership allow member to advertise and purchase via marketplace


----------



## Wallsendmag

Laurie said:


> Does web membership allow member to advertise and purchase via marketplace


Yes


----------



## DionF

Hi guys, just newly signed up to a TTOC membership. Just wondered when i could get my membership number


----------



## DionF

DionF said:


> Hi guys, just newly signed up to a TTOC membership. Just wondered when i could get my membership number


Forget that, i got it :lol:


----------



## Dollar

DionF said:


> DionF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just newly signed up to a TTOC membership. Just wondered when i could get my membership number
> 
> 
> 
> Forget that, i got it :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for my membership number [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BrianR

Hi guys,

My renewal date is approaching (a week or so) and I wondered how this process is managed?

Thanks

B


----------



## Wallsendmag

BrianR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My renewal date is approaching (a week or so) and I wondered how this process is managed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> B


Hi Brian we don't use dates for membership expiry we use absoluTTe issue numbers. Your membership expires with the next issue so strickly speaking it really expires when issue 33 ,the issue after next is published. Don't worry though I send a couple of emails letting you know when your membership is due.


----------



## BrianR

Wallsendmag said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My renewal date is approaching (a week or so) and I wondered how this process is managed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian we don't use dates for membership expiry we use absoluTTe issue numbers. Your membership expires with the next issue so strickly speaking it really expires when issue 33 ,the issue after next is published. Don't worry though I send a couple of emails letting you know when your membership is due.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, great stuff


----------



## Jay.S

Hi,

I paid to become a web member yesterday I cannot view the marketplace yet. Just seeing how long it usually takes to be upgraded.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Jay.S

Jay.S said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid to become a web member yesterday I cannot view the marketplace yet. Just seeing how long it usually takes to be upgraded.
> 
> Thanks
> Jay


Any answers to this as I would like to view the marketplace.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Wallsendmag

The answer is in your welcome email  you need to add your TTOC banner to your signature then post in the new members thread


----------



## Jay.S

I haven't recieved a email yet .

I paid through PayPal if that makes any difference.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jay.S said:


> I haven't recieved a email yet .
> 
> I paid through PayPal if that makes any difference.


Seems we have an email problem , just sent it to you again


----------



## Idun

What is the normal expected time to receive membership email? Paid/joined using Paypal early this morning. No panic just wondered.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Idun, You should have received an Email with membership No. but the TTOC Membership Commitee is on/going on holiday, so you may have to wait at least 7 days.
Hoggy.


----------



## Idun

Hoggy said:


> Hi Idun, You should have received an Email with membership No. but the TTOC Membership Commitee is on/going on holiday, so you may have to wait at least 7 days.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, I'll wait


----------



## Gazzer

Idun said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Idun, You should have received an Email with membership No. but the TTOC Membership Commitee is on/going on holiday, so you may have to wait at least 7 days.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hoggy, I'll wait
Click to expand...

ahhhhhhhhh a newbie that has an understanding nature!!! give him a chair and a cigar oh and put the kettle on and lets get him a brew. welcome Idun


----------



## Idun

Gazzer said:


> Idun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Idun, You should have received an Email with membership No. but the TTOC Membership Commitee is on/going on holiday, so you may have to wait at least 7 days.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hoggy, I'll wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhhhh a newbie that has an understanding nature!!! give him a chair and a cigar oh and put the kettle on and lets get him a brew. welcome Idun
Click to expand...

 :lol: forums such as this one would not exist if not for willing and enthusiastic volunteers - thanks
In the mean time I'll put me feet up and enjoy that brew.
Actually I'm still grinning cos I'm loving the car and its drive so much. Eyes wide open and fixed the first issue. ESP light on  so got the cabin nice and hot 25deg and it reset, good tip that one.

Hoggy - I'll reply to your PM when I can (like when I get my membership through). Lol.


----------



## MattyB

As a new Premium member can I opt to receive the quarterly publication in electronic format rather than by post please?


----------



## Wallsendmag

MattyB said:


> As a new Premium member can I opt to receive the quarterly publication in electronic format rather than by post please?


Sorry that's not a service we offer at the moment although all the magazines are online at www.ttoc.co.uk/members .


----------



## MattyB

Ok, can I just opt out of the mailing then? I'd rather not waste the paper if possible...


----------



## Trev TT

Just renewed my membership, has lapsed for 6 months :/ will it be the same membership number as before? (for insurance purposes) many thanks. TrevTT


----------



## Trev TT

Ill take my above post and member number banner as a yes ...


----------



## Faxygaz

Hi,guys.

just an idea....

last owners club i was a member of.[before i got my tt]. had free legal cover for fully paid up members.through a "specialist"insurance company which obviously made insurance a bit cheaper... something worth looking at??


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225

Hi Nick,

Does the TTOC web membership gain you access to the marketplace etc on the forum?

cheers

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Nick_Beaumont225 said:


> Hi Nick,
> Does the TTOC web membership gain you access to the marketplace etc on the forum?
> cheers Nick


Hi, Yes, but so does joining in & increasing your post count, which doesn't cost anything.
Hoggy.


----------



## Madabout

Just paid for web membership. Do I get a membership number with this. Had the order confirmed via email so its all gone through.


----------



## Hoggy

Madabout said:


> Just paid for web membership. Do I get a membership number with this. Had the order confirmed via email so its all gone through.


Hi, Membership No. beginning with W. should be in Email, with instructions how to show banner etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## Madabout

Hoggy said:


> Madabout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid for web membership. Do I get a membership number with this. Had the order confirmed via email so its all gone through.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Membership No. beginning with W. should be in Email, with instructions how to show banner etc.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate got a order confirmation and that provides a detailed link back to ttocshop for my order but no details how to get member number. No rush but if someone in admin can check that would be cool


----------



## brittan

Your membership number etc will be sent out by the Mem Sec, who's probably at work at the moment.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Madabout said:


> Just paid for web membership. Do I get a membership number with this. Had the order confirmed via email so its all gone through.


One of the two shifts that I struggle for club stuff on may be early next week before I can deal with them.


----------



## Madabout

Wallsendmag said:


> Madabout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid for web membership. Do I get a membership number with this. Had the order confirmed via email so its all gone through.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the two shifts that I struggle for club stuff on may be early next week before I can deal with them.
Click to expand...

No worries and no rush. Thanks for the update. Least I have signed up now and order has been processed/accepted.


----------



## Madabout

Thanks for the email today and got the membership number.

However something is wrong as wont show up. Please see below. Copied and pasted the information into my profile and signature but it comes up like below.

Can you help?

Cheers

James.


----------



## connor0431

Just signed up today for TTOC membership ..

Do I get a confirmation about membership number and stuff via email?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

connor0431 said:


> Just signed up today for TTOC membership ..
> 
> Do I get a confirmation about membership number and stuff via email?
> 
> Cheers


As soon as I get home from work


----------



## connor0431

Cheers


----------



## LeeTT

Iv'e joined the owners club ( has to be done) and look forward to getting my "goodies".

Cheers folks.

Lee


----------



## LeeTT

Got my Club Membership gear through the post.

Paid extra for the "Classic" Metal badge and, have to say, quality item.









Badge fitted, tax disc holder applied, "TTOC Owners club" sticker yet to be fitted.

Top stuff folks.

Also liking my TTOC "Member" status on the forum.

Happy and..... thanks.

Lee. :mrgreen:


----------



## [email protected]

MSS KITS just joined the TTOC and am looking forward to being a part of this community.

William


----------



## flappas

I ve just received my membership kit through post I paid extra for classic badge but have only received gel badge is the badge sent at a later date or has there been a mistake.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

We are going to metro centre tomorrow after work so will drop one off.


----------



## flappas

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> We are going to metro centre tomorrow after work so will drop one off.


Cheers I new I could rely on a fellow Toon Fan


----------



## markcawley

Hmmmm...... considering the web membership.... yes i know its a no brainer. Just wondered, i noticed a guy on page 1 said he was reinsuring his car and shouldve joined earlier..... how does being a club member affect his insurance?


----------



## Hoggy

markcawley said:


> Hmmmm...... considering the web membership.... yes i know its a no brainer. Just wondered, i noticed a guy on page 1 said he was reinsuring his car and shouldve joined earlier..... how does being a club member affect his insurance?


Hi, IMO being a member of any forum/club makes very little difference to insurance premiums, there is so much competition & many reasons why insurance premiums are so different nowadays. They may state 10% off, but 10% off what ?
I am a member of many car forums & none have ever beaten just shopping around.
But of course this is not a reason, not to join the TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## friktat

hi there i activate membership yesterday and 
Membership number W01035

do i need activate something here

cheers for help :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Friktat, 
Now you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your banner I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## friktat

done Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi friktat, You did not include your forum name in your Members Banner, but I have corrected that & you will have access to M/P & PMs, if you didn't have it before.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

Hmm web or premium hmmmmmmmmm

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

I paiddddd.....show me the goods!!! 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> I paiddddd.....show me the goods!!!  J xx


Hi J, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

*sits waiting for email*.....how long will this take  lol

J
xx


----------



## redhoTT225

Good Morning

Can one of the mods please help me to change my username on the TT Forum to the one I use on TTOC

Thank you in advance


----------



## John-H

Audilightful225 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Can one of the mods please help me to change my username on the TT Forum to the one I use on TTOC
> 
> Thank you in advance


Usually people do it the other way round but if you tell me what it is I can change it - if it's not already in use here. Is it "redhoTT225" by any chance?


----------



## redhoTT225

Yes please John.

Sorry to be a pain :?


----------



## John-H

redhoTT225 said:


> Yes please John.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain :?


Not at all. There you go


----------



## redhoTT225

Thank you


----------



## glospete

If I join as a full member (Premium?) do I get access to the electronic PDF version of the newsletter as I prefer to read it on my iPad.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi glospete, Never thought to try it before as prefer reading the paper edition, but Yes you will be able to read the online Version.
Hoggy.


----------



## R33YSE

Just signed up! Don't pick my TT up until 1st March, does this mean I don't get my pack and sig banner before then haha


----------



## Eadon

Just paid for full membership :wink:


----------



## Andypr6

I too have just joined as a full member and ordered a set of those number plate surrounds. 
Andy


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Just joined, and paid membership - picked up my mates MK1 225 Coupé on Sat - I'm hoping I get as much joy from it as it sounds like everyone else on here does


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Evil_FaTT_Homer,

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Oldcrow

Hey,

I got my membership pack but no flyers: 10 A7 sized TTOC windscreen flyers

If you send me a PDF I am happy to print..


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Cheers Hoggy,

I'll get it updated when I get my number back - is it right that it takes anything up to a week to get it ?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Evil_FaTT_Homer said:


> Cheers Hoggy,
> 
> I'll get it updated when I get my number back - is it right that it takes anything up to a week to get it ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, It's a TTOC operation, but usually within 24 hrs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Thanks - all sorted now


----------



## lod_dub

just signed up for web membership. Can I ask how this links to my profile?


----------



## lod_dub

Think im getting closer


----------



## Hoggy

Evil_FaTT_Homer said:


> Thanks - all sorted now


Hi Homer, Click link & post & I can give you access.

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

lod_dub said:


> Think im getting closer


Hi lod_dub, The membership number you are using if incorrect. 
You are using W07712 . Check number again.

Once banner displayed correctly, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## lod_dub

Hopefully this is better.


----------



## Sigasiga

Hi guys just joined ttoc bit still can't access for sale items etc help


----------



## Hoggy

Sigasiga said:


> Hi guys just joined ttoc bit still can't access for sale items etc help


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Sigasiga

Sorry guys think I've screwed up on this help again


----------



## Hoggy

Sigasiga said:


> Sorry guys think I've screwed up on this help again


Hi, You've added membership No. of W07752 which is incorrect.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve22

I have bee trying to renew my subscription all through the day today but it will not recognise my e mail address, have just got a new password sent to me which came to the same e mail address as the one I am putting in, will try again tomorow 
Regards Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

Steve22 said:


> I have bee trying to renew my subscription all through the day today but it will not recognise my e mail address, have just got a new password sent to me which came to the same e mail address as the one I am putting in, will try again tomorow
> Regards Steve


Did you see that you had to get a new password for the new shop ?


----------



## Kent Andrew

Please see here to purchase this membership package: Web Member (New)

Hi, 
I cannot get the Web Membership Link to open; am I doing something wrong?
Please could someone assist?
Regards,

Andrew


----------



## brittan

This should get you to the page for new memberships. Choose Premium or Web

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/


----------



## bigootang

If I pay by PayPal will i still qualify for full access?


----------



## Hoggy

bigootang said:


> If I pay by PayPal will i still qualify for full access?


Hi bigootang, Have you checked your MP & PM access lately ??
Hoggy.


----------



## Sumner

Hi i paid the cheaper option (web member) first as most do what would be the difference to become a Full Member


----------



## Hoggy

Sumner said:


> Hi i paid the cheaper option (web member) first as most do what would be the difference to become a Full Member


Hi Sumner, Web membership of the TTOC is the only one avail @ present.
The Printed quarterly magazine AbsoluTTe was part of full membership, but that is in discussion at present, so not avail. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Sumner

Hoggy said:


> Sumner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i paid the cheaper option (web member) first as most do what would be the difference to become a Full Member
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sumner, Web membership of the TTOC is the only one avail @ present.
> The Printed quarterly magazine AbsoluTTe was part of full membership, but that is in discussion at present, so not avail.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy kep me informed, also i think we should ave an HOGGY Page for all us Newbie TT Owners


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Hi there,

I'm hoping to be treated to premium membership for my birthday in a couple of weeks, however when you go to the website on the shop there only seems to be the web version?

Or is it just me being an idiot?


----------



## Hoggy

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping to be treated to premium membership for my birthday in a couple of weeks, however when you go to the website on the shop there only seems to be the web version?
> 
> Or is it just me being an idiot?


Hi, The answer is 2 posts previous. :roll: 
...Error Code is ID 10T...
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi-lad31

Any idea how long it takes to change my status on here as a member I paid last night for a premium pack 
Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Audi-lad31 said:


> Any idea how long it takes to change my status on here as a member I paid last night for a premium pack
> Many thanks


Hi, Once you have Email from TTOC with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Audi-lad31

Hoggy said:


> Audi-lad31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to change my status on here as a member I paid last night for a premium pack
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Once you have Email from TTOC with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Any idea how long it takes to get the email with membership number ? 
Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Audi Lad, usually within a couple of hours, depends if TTOC Memb Sec is at work or not. TTOC operation. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi-lad31

Hoggy said:


> Hi Audi Lad, usually within a couple of hours, depends if TTOC Memb Sec is at work or not. TTOC operation.
> Hoggy.


Found it went to my junk mail box cheers


----------



## Mathyu

Just paid for my premium membership =D

It was the keyring that sold it for me.

I'm a sucker for keyrings.


----------



## Hoggy

Mathyu said:


> Just paid for my premium membership =D
> 
> It was the keyring that sold it for me.
> 
> I'm a sucker for keyrings.


Hi, click the links in my post to Audi -lad & follow instructions, if you want access to Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mathyu

Hoggy said:


> Mathyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid for my premium membership =D
> 
> It was the keyring that sold it for me.
> 
> I'm a sucker for keyrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, click the links in my post to Audi -lad & follow instructions, if you want access to Market Place & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hey Hoggy! Not sure what links you're referring to?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi,Once you have Email from TTOC with membership, click links & follow instructions.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once Membership banner is displayed, click link & follow instructions,once I see you valid Banner I will give you full access to TTF.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Hammond670458

Hi guys, I'm looking to renew my membership but can't find out how to do it. Anybody help. 
Nigel


----------



## brittan

Hammond670458 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to renew my membership but can't find out how to do it. Anybody help.
> Nigel


You need to go to the club shop here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/ and choose Premium 1 Year Renewal @ £20, top centre.

You'll need to register if you haven't done that before and then log in. Note that your login to this forum will not work for the TTOC shop.

If you already have an account but encounter problems in accessing it, please email us on [email protected]. 
Please do not just create a new account.


----------



## brittan

Hammond670458 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to renew my membership but can't find out how to do it. Anybody help.
> Nigel


See the reply to your email.

You said, "it doesn't seem to be working."

What isn't working? If you explain fully what the problem is then we will be better able to help.


----------



## atmorgan

Hi,

Just Paid for my membership. What are the next steps?


----------



## Hoggy

atmorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just Paid for my membership. What are the next steps?


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number from TTOC click link & follow instructions to display your banner.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## atmorgan

Hoggy said:


> atmorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just Paid for my membership. What are the next steps?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number from TTOC click link & follow instructions to display your banner.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy,

I can see I'll be refreshing my emails all day


----------



## atmorgan

atmorgan said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atmorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just Paid for my membership. What are the next steps?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number from TTOC click link & follow instructions to display your banner.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Hoggy,
> 
> I can see I'll be refreshing my emails all day
Click to expand...

Done and Proud.


----------



## CarloSalt

I just paid the £25 and done my sig strip. Does that make me a premium member ?
Also I've used my membership number in the sig and their forum user name not this one ?
Also should I prefix it my W or is that for non paying member ?

Sorry just a bit thick


----------



## Hoggy

CarloSalt said:


> I just paid the £25 and done my sig strip. Does that make me a premium member ?
> Also I've used my membership number in the sig and their forum user name not this one ?
> Also should I prefix it my W or is that for non paying member ?
> 
> Sorry just a bit thick


Hi, Only 1 level of TTOC, so must be premium. I have added TTOC member to avatar area.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Guys

I would like to join, I have filled in my pass word and user name but heard nothing back?? almost a week has gone by

Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nick3.2V6 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to join, I have filled in my pass word and user name but heard nothing back?? almost a week has gone by
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Nick


The TTOC shop and Forum are down for an overhaul at the moment should be back up next week


----------



## Hoggy

Nick3.2V6 said:


> Hi Guys
> I would like to join, I have filled in my pass word and user name but heard nothing back?? almost a week has gone by
> Kind Regards
> Nick


Hi, I have put your request onto the TTOC forum/website. Hopefully someone will read it.
TTOC website is now active again.
Hoggy.


----------



## CarlV6TT

I've changed my email address on TTOC. Due to this it won't let me log in & asks contact an administrator. As I cannot log in, I cannot do this. Any help please?
Thanks


----------



## brittan

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## CarlV6TT

brittan said:


> Send email to [email protected]


Cheers


----------



## hephe

Hi, I just joined the TTOC (I used PayPal for payment - £30) but I still got no email confirmation nor membership number - although payment went through fine. Am I missing something or is the process part manual and there is a wait time maybe? I only got the "Thank you for registering" email, nothing else.


----------



## Nem

hephe said:


> Hi, I just joined the TTOC (I used PayPal for payment - £30) but I still got no email confirmation nor membership number - although payment went through fine. Am I missing something or is the process part manual and there is a wait time maybe? I only got the "Thank you for registering" email, nothing else.


The TTOC is a voluntary run club and your membership order will be processed more than likely this evening when our membership secretary has time to sort through today's orders.


----------



## hephe

Nem said:


> hephe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just joined the TTOC (I used PayPal for payment - £30) but I still got no email confirmation nor membership number - although payment went through fine. Am I missing something or is the process part manual and there is a wait time maybe? I only got the "Thank you for registering" email, nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC is a voluntary run club and your membership order will be processed more than likely this evening when our membership secretary has time to sort through today's orders.
Click to expand...

Ah ok that makes sense. No rush though, I just thought I missed something when purchasing and registering. Cheers for the clarifications


----------



## Nem

hephe said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hephe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just joined the TTOC (I used PayPal for payment - £30) but I still got no email confirmation nor membership number - although payment went through fine. Am I missing something or is the process part manual and there is a wait time maybe? I only got the "Thank you for registering" email, nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC is a voluntary run club and your membership order will be processed more than likely this evening when our membership secretary has time to sort through today's orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok that makes sense. No rush though, I just thought I missed something when purchasing and registering. Cheers for the clarifications
Click to expand...

No problem, just depends what time andrew gets in from work and has his tea 

Welcome to the club!


----------

